# When is/was Tour De Celeb on?



## bondirob (10 Sep 2016)

If I missed it or has anyone any info when it's on I can't find anything online.


----------



## Ajax Bay (10 Sep 2016)

Can you give us a link, @bondirob so we have an idea what you're posting about?


----------



## bondirob (10 Sep 2016)

http://road.cc/content/news/195602-tour-de-celeb-star-treated-medics


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (10 Sep 2016)

sounds a lot of shite


----------



## bondirob (10 Sep 2016)

Marmion said:


> sounds a lot of shite



Probably but I like the idea of a load of celebs struggling


----------



## stephec (11 Sep 2016)

Any programme with the word celeb in the title is a must avoid. 

I wouldn't piss on them if they were on fire.


----------



## NorthernDave (11 Sep 2016)

Not really celebrities are they though? 
I suppose that you could say Jodie Kidd and the two sportsmen (Gough and Healey) are at least known for something, but the rest are just regulars on the reality TV merry-go-round, which resides in Dante's lowest level of hell.


----------



## Smokin Joe (11 Sep 2016)

Publicity seeking tossers. Cycling is the in thing now so every half baked media tart "_Just has to be seen on a bike, dahling".
_
Give it a few more years when the boom is over and their bikes will be gathering dust in the garage, just like their Yamaha R1's and their jogging gear was after those sports no longer got their attention craving mugs all over the papers.

Controversial I know and I am well out of kilter with the vast majority of forum members. but I hate cycling being popular.


----------



## tobykenobi (22 Nov 2016)

bondirob said:


> If I missed it or has anyone any info when it's on I can't find anything online.



There's virtually nothing here but it appears to be on next Monday (28/11/16) on Channel 5 at 7pm. Don't know it it's a repeat. Only heard of it because Skoda emailed me something about it. 

I will give it a go. I normally detest all celeb-reality-TV shite but the cycling might make it bearable. I've always fancied having a go the the Étape du Tour.

Anyway, it'll be pay-back for my family having Strictly on every Saturday night.


----------



## Slick (22 Nov 2016)

Smokin Joe said:


> Publicity seeking tossers. Cycling is the in thing now so every half baked media tart "_Just has to be seen on a bike, dahling".
> _
> Give it a few more years when the boom is over and their bikes will be gathering dust in the garage, just like their Yamaha R1's and their jogging gear was after those sports no longer got their attention craving mugs all over the papers.
> 
> Controversial I know and I am well out of kilter with the vast majority of forum members. but I hate cycling being popular.


I fully understand the publicity seeking tossers thing, but hate cycling being popular is a strange sentiment on a cycling forum.


----------



## bondirob (22 Nov 2016)

tobykenobi said:


> There's virtually nothing here but it appears to be on next Monday (28/11/16) on Channel 5 at 7pm. Don't know it it's a repeat. Only heard of it because Skoda emailed me something about it.
> 
> 
> Thanks for that
> ...


----------



## Smokin Joe (22 Nov 2016)

Slick said:


> I fully understand the publicity seeking tossers thing, but hate cycling being popular is a strange sentiment on a cycling forum.


So I'm a miserable anti-social old git. You got problem with that?


----------



## Slick (22 Nov 2016)

Smokin Joe said:


> So I'm a miserable anti-social old git. You got problem with that?


Yeah, chill out. Maybe get your prostrate checked or whatever it is that makes you old gits crabbit.


----------



## NorthernDave (22 Nov 2016)

I'll give it a try, despite some of the "celebs"

And this is quite a quote from Jodie Kidd ahead of the show:
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/home/eve...xia-massive-shock-Inside-head-Jodie-Kidd.html

(scroll down to "what is your treasured possession")


----------



## atbman (23 Nov 2016)

Let's see: bunch of people who haven't done much cycling tackling a pretty rough day in the mountains. If they were ordinary members of the public we'd applaud their efforts. But, they're celebs. Enter chorus of sneers. Why? they're still ordinary physical specimens (Healey, Gough and Kidd excepted) They face the same challenges as Joe Public but have the advantage of top riders giving them advice. Feel free not to watch. Me, I'll watch to see what problems they face and how they meet them. Mountain descents scare them half to death? Me too, probably. Do they improve? If so, how and how much. Who knows, some of us might even learn something.

Cycling getting hatefully popular? How awful. Next thing you know we'll have a big enough pool to draw that from we'll be winning World and Olympic championships. I shudder at the prospect.


----------



## MossCommuter (23 Nov 2016)

If this madness doesn't stop next thing you know it'll reach some critical mass and the nation will be forced into spending on cycling infrastructure which will only encourage more.

This kind of vicious circle needs nipping in the bud.

(Oh how I love a mixed metaphor).


----------



## Slick (23 Nov 2016)

Exactly, how did we ever let it get so bad?


----------



## Crackle (23 Nov 2016)

Austin Healey's in it but not his brother Frog Eye.


----------



## MossCommuter (23 Nov 2016)

Crackle said:


> Austin Healey's in it but not his brother Frog Eye.


Or Jensen


----------



## johnnyb47 (23 Nov 2016)

We haven't seen this programme yet and think we should give it chance. You never know, it may end up being quite good and entertaining. I think it's a good thing seeing a TV programme promoting cycling. It may inspire car drivers to ditch there iron chariots for the bike which can only be a good thing for the environment and congested roads. I personally hope it turns into a big TV hit. If it does by some miracle it can only strengthen the popularity of the cycling fraternity in this country. :-)))


----------



## Smokin Joe (23 Nov 2016)

johnnyb47 said:


> We haven't seen this programme yet and think we should give it chance. You never know, it may end up being quite good and entertaining. I think it's a good thing seeing a TV programme promoting cycling. It may inspire car drivers to ditch there iron chariots for the bike which can only be a good thing for the environment and congested roads. I personally hope it turns into a big TV hit. If it does by some miracle it can only strengthen the popularity of the cycling fraternity in this country. :-)))


Five minute wonder. Give it a few years and all the celebs will have buggered off to the next big thing.


----------



## John the Monkey (23 Nov 2016)

In summary then, a mixture of cautious optimism, and this.


----------



## mkmark666 (23 Nov 2016)

atbman said:


> Let's see: bunch of people who haven't done much cycling tackling a pretty rough day in the mountains. If they were ordinary members of the public we'd applaud their efforts. But, they're celebs. Enter chorus of sneers. Why? they're still ordinary physical specimens (Healey, Gough and Kidd excepted) They face the same challenges as Joe Public but have the advantage of top riders giving them advice. Feel free not to watch. Me, I'll watch to see what problems they face and how they meet them. Mountain descents scare them half to death? Me too, probably. Do they improve? If so, how and how much. Who knows, some of us might even learn something.
> 
> Cycling getting hatefully popular? How awful. Next thing you know we'll have a big enough pool to draw that from we'll be winning World and Olympic championships. I shudder at the prospect.



I'm pretty sure this is the 'celeb Darren Gough' on Strava. If so, he seems to like his cycling as much as many of us having put in 2,800 miles so far this year;

https://www.strava.com/athletes/10719831


----------



## Crackle (23 Nov 2016)

MossCommuter said:


> Or Jensen


You can't have that, there's no Sprite link.


----------



## MossCommuter (23 Nov 2016)

Crackle said:


> You can't have that, there's no Sprite link.


 Healy


----------



## Crackle (23 Nov 2016)

MossCommuter said:


> Healy


I know, I'm still disallowing it...

Austin Healey Sprite
Frog eye Sprite

We can send it to the gif of arbitration that is @John the Monkey for a final ruling.


----------



## MossCommuter (23 Nov 2016)

Crackle said:


> I know, I'm still disallowing it...
> 
> Austin Healey Sprite
> Frog eye Sprite
> ...


My mate at school had a frog eyed sprite. Aged 17 he was 6 foot tall.

He had to drive with the roof off wearing goggles


----------



## fossyant (28 Nov 2016)

It's on now C5 - 7pm.

Ex rugby player cycles so he has it easy. The others are very wobbly.


----------



## nickyboy (28 Nov 2016)

fossyant said:


> It's on now C5 - 7pm.
> 
> Ex rugby player cycles so he has it easy. The others are very wobbly.



Well if the show so far is anything to go by it will put off current cyclists, let alone encourage non-cyclists to give it a go

They keep falling off and, worse, having incidents with traffic


----------



## fossyant (28 Nov 2016)

Lucy is the one that poops herself and falls off. She only tumbles !


----------



## Slick (28 Nov 2016)

I thought it was quite interesting.


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (28 Nov 2016)

I wouldn't cancel christmas in order to watch it but I intend to persevere for the next 7 hours


----------



## nickyboy (29 Nov 2016)

As a piece of entertainment I thought it was OK. Elsewhere cyclists are complaining that it won't encourage people to take up cycling but it was never going to be that kind of show. Lots of non-cyclists think cycling is really difficult and dangerous and the edit played on those preconceptions


----------



## Ian193 (30 Nov 2016)

Just watching this now they would have done better if they had stayed together and worked as a team chain gang style


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (30 Nov 2016)

I watched a bit of it earlier this evening, I know it's very different to running, but I'm sure I remember Angela Bell(??) being in Runners World magazine, as a marathoner??
So, maybe she has the fitness, but it's the techniques/adaptation?


Amy Williams should do fairly well, I'd guess??


I am happy, in a way, that they state how hard it is, as I'm sure we all know 'armchair experts' who tell us that riding up a hill can't be that hard


----------



## Turdus philomelos (30 Nov 2016)

nickyboy said:


> Elsewhere cyclists are complaining that it won't encourage people to take up cycling



I was just commenting the same thought at work yesterday, especially regarding women.

I'm hoping by the end of the series the director/editor will produce a positive journey's tale.

Who would put an absolute novice in cleats? All for a dramatic story I suppose.

How I would love a Skoda support car to be following me on my daily grind to and from work, I mean daily training.


----------



## LewisLondon (30 Nov 2016)

Wish they showed the ftp scores, the nosy person in me wants to compare!


----------



## uclown2002 (30 Nov 2016)

LewisLondon said:


> Wish they showed the ftp scores, the nosy person in me wants to compare!


 What's yours then?


----------



## Milkfloat (1 Dec 2016)

LewisLondon said:


> Wish they showed the ftp scores, the nosy person in me wants to compare!



Check out their ride history on Strava. Austin Healey is 'OZ BIKE' if you want to search for him.


----------

